# Dwarf Hamster Eye Problem



## alborg (May 9, 2013)

Hi,

This is Chip. We have had him for almost 2 years now and he is very well looked after. Recently I've noticed a swelling under his right eye and a kind of stye/pinkish lump on his left eye. He i sstill eating normally and doesn't seem to be in discomfort but his eyes do weep occasionally. We have tried swabbing them with a saline solution which seems to help but doesn't reduce the swelling. Does anyone know what this could be? Perhaps a blocked tear duct?




























Many thanks,

Al


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

Sorry not got anything helpful to say but just wanted to say hope someone can help your little critter, he's a cutie.


----------



## alborg (May 9, 2013)

Cherpi said:


> Sorry not got anything helpful to say but just wanted to say hope someone can help your little critter, he's a cutie.


Thanks Cherpi. From day one he has always had a very mischevious personality......and eats just about anything.


----------



## alborg (May 9, 2013)

Thanks Cherpi. From day one he has always had a very mischevious personality......and eats just about anything.


----------



## HazelandDan (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi Al,

I'm really not an expert, just didn't want to read and run. Like you say, it could well be a stye type thing, just a little infection of a hair follicle around the eye? Your vet should be able to give you antibiotics for it, if that's what it is  Perhaps just keep washing it with the saline, to encourage it, if it's already weeping... it may just reduce and go away. Hopefully someone with more experience will be able to come along and give you some more informed advice.

Welcome to the forum! sending healing thoughts to little Chip

Hazel x


----------



## Lopside (Mar 20, 2012)

I'm no expert but location wise I'd say maybe dental abscess, cheek pouch problem, or something else lol. I would take him to the vets to be sure


----------

